# Whizzer database



## bricycle (Jan 15, 2021)

I keep a list of Whizzer Serial numbers (NOT owners) on file. Currently at 873. If you don't mind, I like to include your Serial No's to the list.
Just list thusly: (example: H-234567, J- 987654, 600345 etc.) Oh, need not be a complete engine, just a casing is fine. Serials are found on left side crankcase, just aft of the oil drain plug. Oh #2, you can PM me for more privacy also.
Thanks in advance! bri


----------



## mikecuda (Feb 4, 2021)

I own about 5-6.  I'll get back with you on the numbers.  It may be not until spring 2021.


----------



## MNLonnie (Feb 7, 2021)

My Whizzer is H-67923.


----------



## whizzerbug (Feb 8, 2021)

310077s kick starter


----------

